# New Ride or should I say Float!



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, so I guess I'm gonna tease you guys for a bit ;D , but for good reason, I just need to finish up my project...So, I've been on the forum for a while now and picked up a bit of info and what nots from other members here and there and did my own research too! I ended up buying a 15'4" (2000) Hi-Sider that was listed on here a while back that an old member had for sale! I should be partially complete with it in a week or two and then I'll have the pics up, I've had her out only once and for the whole day in Homosassa and that was enough research for me to want to mod and mold her how I wanted. I will give you a peek at what is underway however... A 95' Evinrude 9.9 High Thrust 2-Smoke, remote steer has replaced the single cylinder 5hp Mercury tiller, a Custom JP has been installed as well in order to get shallow, new electrical has been run throughout in order to run all the accesories (Bow & Stern Lights, Bilge Pump, and Stereo System) Decks up front and out back are under construction as well. And all to be controlled by Ezy-Glide Stik Steering! As for the color  well I'll let the pictures show that when the face lift is done, and underneath she's protected by Black herculiner that I shot on with my paintgun sprayer! And the interior will be complimented by none other than Sea-Dek! And finally a small aluminum casting/poling deck is in porgress but won't be shown in pics. 

I'll post before and after pics when she's done! 

*I know stik steering isn't recommended for the Hi-Siders, but I got really tired of reaching back all day to turn & shift the other motor. So I'll take my chances!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, You got me wanting to check back and see the pic's


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

The whole point of my post ;D Soon, Soon!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

It's not nice to tease! Post some progress pictures.


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

I know, I know...ok, ok I'll give you the before shots...Enjoy, cause I didn't... ;D

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1201297087/0#0


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

> should be partially complete with it in a week or two and then I'll have the pics up


at least the plan is in motion.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Weeks up--where's the pics?


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, thanks for the alarm ;D the week is up! I'm getting her back today from the aluminum fab shop, they were making me some custom fins to house the stik steering and controls. I'll have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## RiP-a-LiP83 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, here are a few updated photo's long overdue, but hey better late than never, this is without paint b/c of all the damn rain, and the fore and aft decks have yet to be installed due to waiting on the hatches. What has been installed are both the custom aluminum plate for the stik steer, and controls housing in the photos, herculined bottom from gunnels down, and this is my new motor a step up from the 5hp Merc I sold, it's a 9.9 Evinrude with a 15hp carb installed making it, well a 15hp ;D the with new decals I made, these are the same color I have for the boat as soon as I get it sprayed I'll post new pics. Enjoy!


----------

